# Costa custom boats



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Some friends are taking delivery on one of these today.



https://costacustomboats.com/


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Used to be the Cayo bay hybrid, curious to hear their opinion on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

My buddy has one. It is a badass boat. We truly ran 55-60mph in the gulf in a bay boat. Wickedly fast, smooth ride, just immaculate.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Some friends are taking delivery on one of these today.
> 
> 
> 
> https://costacustomboats.com/


Twin engine, twin power pole and a 200 gallon tank. Write Everglades on the side and it would cost over $500k.

Cool looking boat.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I’m in love


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Twin engine, twin power pole and a 200 gallon tank. Write Everglades on the side and it would cost over $500k.
> 
> Cool looking boat.


I think my friend said he paid 300k


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonder why they changed their name?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

LITECATCH said:


> Wonder why they changed their name?


The business was split between the two partners. The partner that took the skiff and paddle board half of the business retained the rights to the Cayo name. The partner that is building the 26' cat named his business Costa. This seems to be the popular answer.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

jwilson1978 said:


> The business was split between the two partners. The partner that took the skiff and paddle board half of the business retained the rights to the Cayo name. The partner that is building the 26' cat named his business Costa. This seems to be the popular answer.


Grew up down there and Know multiple people close to the deal and this is correct. Original owner wanted to stay with skinny water stuff and the other wanted to expand into bigger boats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks to be an awesome cat!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice


----------

